# مواد البناء الحديثه



## masa_arch2010 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا محتاج مساعده الاعضاء , انا عندى بحث مطلوب عن مواد البناء الحديثه فى مجال الانشاء والتشطيب 
ياريت لو احد م نالاعضاء يفدنى باى معلومات 
سلام


----------



## masa_arch2010 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجو الافاده باخر ما توصلت اليه التكنولوجيه الحديثه عن مواد البناء ( سواء للوجهات مثل : الزجاج او الكرياتين , او المواد الداخله في الاساس )
ارجوكم .... ارجوكم شاركو في الرد


----------



## م / رانية (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مواد البناء الحديثة؟
هل تقصدين المواد الكيميلئية الحديثة أم قصدك المواد الحديثة التي تستخدم في الديكور


----------



## السيد حرب (13 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

